
Show HN: Diagnose 3D Print Fails Before They Happen - sdaitzman
https://printnoser.dieterbrehm.com/
======
sdaitzman
My friend and I wrote an algorithm that uses linear algebra to reliably
diagnose 3D print fails, before they get bad. The algorithm and data are all
open and linked.

Our most successful algorithm correctly detected all prints and failures that
we've tested so far. It uses a Fourier transform of accelerometer data, which
means that it converts from a raw vector acceleration signal to the power
levels carried at different frequencies of oscillation. Ultimately, we look at
the overall trend in the frequencies of oscillation to calculate whether the
print is beginning to fail.

We designed and analyzed three techniques for testing, and ultimately chose a
regression on the frequency domain of accelerometer data. A commodity
cellphone accelerometer was more than accurate enough, sampling at <100Hz.

